# Severe depression .



## REB_DoMiNe (Oct 24, 2012)

I've always had bouts of depression here and there . Mainly due to to just some hard times in my life . Mostly the death of my parents and some just during big changes in my life like moving to Chicago from Michigan etc . I've noticed lately though that my depression has gotten much much worse and I've even having some suicidal thoughts . I don't belive I would actually do such a thing ( mainly because of my fear of dealth and the unknown after death ) but these nagging thoughts are so strong it's become quite scary . These thoughts usually happen during things like arguments with my boyfriend and harsh critisism I sometimes recieve . Our relationship had always been a bit hectic and at times emotionally and some what phsically abusive so I don't think getting feelings like this is very strange ? Anyways the thoughts are just awful . Tonight I sat and cried for over an hour just debating if I should just go through it suicide and telling myself the pro's of doing so . I know this seems selfish as some of you know I do have a 3 year old daughter but after listening to someone bash it into your head that your a terrible person and going into detail pointing out all of your character flaws it's hard not to see that the thought of her being with out her mother is irrational . The thing is I have one to really even talk to about all of this WHEN it happens again . Even if I had one person on my team it would make such a difference but I don't . I'm not close with any of family and have no friends here as well . That in it's self is depressing . I just feel so alone . I'm just not sure how to deal with this . I don't really think I should get on medications because I think it's just these things contributing to the depression . Should I go ahead and make a doctors apoinment anyways ? I don't know . Any advice/ encouragement would be greatly appreciated .

By the way it's 6 am and I have'nt been to bed yet so excuse all of the typos  .


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I have depression, I found this little mind switch trick yesturday...not sure if it works 100%

Brainswitching uses simple mind exercises to switch the neuronal activity from the emotional part of the brain (the subcortex) to the thinking part of the brain (the neocortex) which does not have the capacity for depression.

Here's an example of an exercise. If you wake up depressed, instead of thinking "I'm so depressed," think some neutral or nonsense thought over and over, repetitively, like "green frog, green frog" or "yes, yes, yes, yes," or sing a nursery rhyme to yourself like "Row, row, row, your boat." Scream it in your mind if you have to. Concentrate on the phrase you have chosen. Refuse to think the thought "I am depressed." It won't take you long to get really good at this..

Concentration upon your neutral or nonsense thought in the neocortex will thoughtjam the cognitive awareness of whatever depression is going on in the subcortex. It will elevate neuronal activity in the neocortex and withdraw neuronal activity from the subcortex, thus correcting the chemical imbalance feeding the depression.

This switch in neuronal brain activity from the subcortex to the neocortex happens naturally, sooner or later, even in the worst cases of depression. This is the reason depression is cyclical. But Brainswitching accomplishes the switch as an act of will and a lot quicker than waiting for nature to take its course.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your struggles, you sound like you have a ton of negative energy in your life at the moment. Maybe focus on changing one thing at a time so it doesn't seem so overwhelming??

You're in a toxic relationship from the sound of it...any man that would physically or verbally abuse a woman is NOT A MAN in my opinion. A woman should feel loved, valued, supported, and protected by the man in her life and you're receiving the exact opposite.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

susto you right, your mind is not stupid, it has to see you or me applying our self's to our lifes. I think this was to help when you wake up in a dark negative way, and things look glommy etc, it helps to snap you out that extreme feeling of darkness, glommy, for that time, But real overcoming depression is about getting back into life, exercise, and meaningful life.


----------



## REB_DoMiNe (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips guys . I'll be sure to try em out !


----------

